# AHA! The apartment painter tries faux!



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Open mouth, insert foot:whistling2:

I never turn down an opportunity to learn new things, so this one I just COULD NOT resist. Got a call from one of my 3 residential customers today to come estimate painting his kitchen cabinets. No biggie right?

So I get there and we start talking colors. He has medium dark stained wood cabinets. And he wants them "white washed". uh....ok...Fom the pics he showed it looked like what he wanted was called "antiquing" or "distressed"

Turns out he is getting rid of his all white appliances, and is open to suggestions for color. He is either going to get stainless steel or black appliances, and wants the cabinets to "pop" with the new appliances.

I suggested either an ultra smooth off gloss black, but he wasn't biting. Hey, can't blame a fella for trying to take the easy route, huh.

So, tonite I get to research just how I am going to pull this out of my buttocks:jester:

I did stumble across a technique called "black rub through" that I may suggest. The good thing is I get creative control on a T&M basis, and he is fully aware that this will be my first faux finish. He just wants me to do it, and no one else.

Any suggestions are welcome. I do have a 3 stage hvlp to use if that matters.:thumbup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

D/W, it's not faux, it's "decorative painting". I'm just saying. 

Sounds like he may be talking about "limed" or "pickled" finish. It's been in vogue a few times. Fortunately, never for long.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You do know you wont be able to just spray it, right?😉


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Actually, I don't think this will be too impossible.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/5320168/N-Mission-Hills-mediterranean-kitchen-san-diego

He wants it a tad more showing through, and not so subtle. 

I believe my approach will be to sand, prime, paint white, scrape, stain, clear coat if desired. i have never done a rub-through so any advice is welcome (and yes, I got your p.m. and will call you tomorrow)


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

update: the pics don't do it justice. The uppers really look darker in pics. Maybe it's the angle, i dunno.

Primer: SW wood primer 2 coats
Paint: SW Proclassic 2 coats
Glaze: umber glaze rubbed on
1 coat clearcoat brushed on thickly with foam brush

Countertop: Reglazed with multi-spec "nightspot" color with a Black primer undercoat. Customer compared it to a soapstone look. The nightspots color scheme is primarily blue, so blend that with a dark undertone, it overpowers the blue giving it an over blue/greyish hue with random white flecks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job. Looks good


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Antiqued Cabinets.... Thumbs Up !


Michael Tust


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It was a great learning experience, that's for sure. And I would welcome the opportunity to do it again. I had figured 9 hours just for the cabinets and came in at 7. I took a few doors home, made samples and then ran with it. 

In the morning I ran downstairs into my basement "Lab" Put on a coat of paint and did the same after work. The wife wasn't too happy that I confiscated a laundry table and half the basement, (That's what the garage is for, she says). But, it just became a morning ritual haha. Grab a cup of joe, slap on a coat of paint. (besides, the garage is too full of tools haha)


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

driftweed said:


> It was a great learning experience, that's for sure. And I would welcome the opportunity to do it again. I had figured 9 hours just for the cabinets and came in at 7. I took a few doors home, made samples and then ran with it. In the morning I ran downstairs into my basement "Lab" Put on a coat of paint and did the same after work. The wife wasn't too happy that I confiscated a laundry table and half the basement, (That's what the garage is for, she says). But, it just became a morning ritual haha. Grab a cup of joe, slap on a coat of paint. (besides, the garage is too full of tools haha)


This turned out well .... Even if you make less then you normally would,try to incorporate it in your services offered.. You never know.



Michael Tust


----------



## Wallco (Nov 20, 2014)

nice good job. what a difference


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

driftweed said:


> update: the pics don't do it justice. The uppers really look darker in pics. Maybe it's the angle, i dunno.
> 
> Primer: SW wood primer 2 coats
> Paint: SW Proclassic 2 coats
> ...


I gotta try this in my own kitchen... The cabinets are a really nice wood but the stain on them is old as a dinosaur. I already painted my kitchen with leftover paint from a a job I did. 

Now all I gotta do is your instructions and my kitchen will look new again!


----------

